# DVD Burner Not Working



## Hypnotised (Jan 3, 2006)

I recently purchased a used Dell tower. It's an XPS 400. I haven't had any trouble with it, until now. I wanted to burn a video to DVD, and it keeps saying "There is no disc in the drive.". ********. I put it in both the DVD drive and the CD drive, and it says that for both. Neither drive will recognize a DVD-R. I have no trouble burning or playing CD's, or playing DVD's. It just won't burn a DVD. The DVD drive is TSST TS H352C DVD-ROM. I looked online and found that others with this model have had the same problem. Read here:
Re: DVD drive won't write or read dvd's - Disk Drives (HDD, CD/DVD, Blu-ray) Forum - Disk Drives - Dell Community
I went to the Dell site to download the latest drivers for this DVD drive, and it says "there are no files to download", from this link:

Drivers and Downloads

I'm running Windows 7. 32-bit. I'm using RealPlayer Plus DVD burner. 
What's the deal here? i have some stuff I want to burn. 
Thank you.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Have you tried using Nero Burning Rom? If I put a disc in one of my drives it says the same in Windows Explorer, but if I go to Nero Burning Rom under Disc info, it shows up, but I haven't got any burner issues.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

On first glance I don't think this drive is capable of burning DVD's


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like that could be a DVD/CD-RW drive, basically a combo drive that can write CD's and only READ DVD's. Therefore it will not recognise an empty DVD, only a DVD Writer will recognise an empty DVD.


----------



## Hypnotised (Jan 3, 2006)

OK. The upper drive will _play_ DVD's. It's a DVD-ROM drive. The lower drive is a CD-RW drive. It plays and burns CD's. Does this all mean that I need to replace the upper drive with a new DVD drive? One that has a DVD Writer? If so, what would someone recommend, and how would I know if it would be compatible with my tower? I don't have a fortune to spend. (I just dropped about $800.00 on a rear differential for my car.) I have a Dell XPS 400 tower. I can install RAM chips, and I've installed a video card before, but never a disc drive. How difficult is it?
*Upper:* TSST corp DVD-ROM TS-H352C ATA Device
*Lower:* TSST corp CD-RW TS-H292B ATA Device

Thank you so far.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

You'll have to purchase a DVD-Writer if you want to burn DVD's. LG and Samsung are 2 good makes that I've had experience with. It's actually easy installing just a matter of removing the 2 side panels from the PC case, unplug the DVD or CD-Rom (whichever you want to replace) unscrew the drive and slide it out. Then slide the new one in, screw it in and plug it in. You'll have to check if you have a spare SATA port, not sure if you still get IDE (the drives with the pins) drives anymore.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

TSST corp DVD-ROM TS-H352C will read DVD's and CD's and will not write to either
TSST corp CD-RW TS-H292B will read and write to CD-R and CD-RW. Will not read nor write to DVD

PS: A DVD-RW will do it all (read and write CD's and DVD's) and should only cost you ~$20. Installation is pretty basic, I'm sure you can figure it out.


----------



## Hypnotised (Jan 3, 2006)

Johnny1982 said:


> You'll have to purchase a DVD-Writer if you want to burn DVD's. LG and Samsung are 2 good makes that I've had experience with. It's actually easy installing just a matter of removing the 2 side panels from the PC case, unplug the DVD or CD-Rom (whichever you want to replace) unscrew the drive and slide it out. Then slide the new one in, screw it in and plug it in. You'll have to check if you have a spare SATA port, not sure if you still get IDE (the drives with the pins) drives anymore.


Thanks!



gcavan said:


> TSST corp DVD-ROM TS-H352C will read DVD's and CD's and will not write to either
> TSST corp CD-RW TS-H292B will read and write to CD-R and CD-RW. Will not read nor write to DVD
> 
> PS: A DVD-RW will do it all (read and write CD's and DVD's) and should only cost you ~$20. Installation is pretty basic, I'm sure you can figure it out.


That's good info. Since my DVD ROM drive plays DVD's just fine, should I then replace the lower CD-RW drive instead with a DVD-RW drive, as it will then burn both CD's_ and _ DVD's? That seems to make sense. Thoughts?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yip, I'd bin the CDRW drive before the DVD drive. Store it for a rainy rain when you might need to show it to your grandkids, LOL. CD-Rom's are old news anyway. Then you could use you old DVD-Rom to watch movies and the DVD-Writer to copy movies, best solution.


----------



## Hypnotised (Jan 3, 2006)

Johnny1982 said:


> Yip, I'd bin the CDRW drive before the DVD drive. Store it for a rainy rain when you might need to show it to your grandkids, LOL. CD-Rom's are old news anyway. Then you could use you old DVD-Rom to watch movies and the DVD-Writer to copy movies, best solution.


Thank you, sir. You know what time it is. I like that.
Will look in to that install, and will post a follow-up after completion.
Thanks again.



Johnny1982 said:


> Have you tried using Nero Burning Rom? If I put a disc in one of my drives it says the same in Windows Explorer, but if I go to Nero Burning Rom under Disc info, it shows up, but I haven't got any burner issues.


Tried it. No dice. Like you said, it needs a new DVD-RW drive.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

It's a pleasure. Hope all goes well.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

gcavan said:


> TSST corp DVD-ROM TS-H352C will read DVD's and CD's and will not write to either
> TSST corp CD-RW TS-H292B will read and write to CD-R and CD-RW. Will not read nor write to DVD
> 
> PS: A DVD-RW will do it all (read and write CD's and DVD's) and should only cost you ~$20. Installation is pretty basic, I'm sure you can figure it out.


I have come across this problem a several times. It's due to the optical drive.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

coolday said:


> I have come across this problem a several times. It's due to the optical drive.


The problem is there is no DVD-writer to write DVD's.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

second resurrection of this thread. time to close it


----------

